# Asus VK278Q LCD monitor.. very unlucky:P



## max.4u (Jul 31, 2012)

Got 11 struck pixels on the monitor :OO then ran the struck pixel fixer and it fixed it. now i want to replace the damn monitor !! cause the struck pix are not much visible but they are there hiding .. called up asus the guy shall be coming today to check that hope he has good eye sight .

Asus policy says it will ignore 1/2 pix(struck/dead) but even if they are plenty of them? will keep you updated. i should have not run the dead pixel fixer. 

Any idea if the fixed pix will return back to take a revenge??


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 31, 2012)

If the pixel is really dead, it'll come back for sure. There's nothing you can do about it. and As per most company policies, at least 11-12 dead pixels is required for RMA or replace.


----------



## max.4u (Aug 1, 2012)

ashis_lakra said:


> If the pixel is really dead, it'll come back for sure. There's nothing you can do about it. and As per most company policies, at least 11-12 dead pixels is required for RMA or replace.



the tech guy came inn evening and took pictures of the screen with his mobile and told he will send the pics to Asus for approval..! i can barely see the struck pixels wiht my eyes how can the phone capture the minute detials. 

and yes the screen has 11+ struck pixels but very small and not very bright.. will know the final status in 2 - 3 days.. hope the thread helps some one..

IF YOU HAVE STRUCK/DEAD PIXELS AND YOU RECENTLY PURCHASED THE THING, JUST REPLACE THE THING DONT TRY TO FIX THE DAMN PIXELS AND REPENT LATER. 

and no i am NOT frustrated


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, Get it replaced as the issue will start getting bigger as time passes. Do not listen to dumb retailer or dealer excuses, It's a manufacturing defect, but once you get replacement , you'll enjoy


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Aug 1, 2012)

How to identify dead pixels?


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 1, 2012)

black spots on LCD display. TO easily spot, create a blank white picture and full-screen it.


----------



## max.4u (Aug 1, 2012)

apurvgupta1 said:


> How to identify dead pixels?



i hope you would have googled it ..any ways LCD Dead Pixel Test Backgrounds


----------

